# Persian for a home in MA



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

After two years of this poor cat being locked away in isolation in a room of our house, I'm finally free to surrender her. Until February we could not rehome her, as my husband's mother was living here and it would have caused extreme family drama--the cat, Fluff, used to belong to his sister. His mother passed away and thus there is no longer any issue of releasing Fluff. She's hostile to other cats and cannot be let loose; otherwise she's a perfect, adoring sweetheart of a tortoiseshell Persian. She's spayed and cuddly, devoted to running around after people and crying for attention. She's about six; she's litterbox safe. We will also be moving within the year and need to find a home for two cats. If anyone knows someone in Massachusetts or New England who can take this girl, please let me know!


----------

